# Durro Tires



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Was reading the other thread and it appears most the people with 07 models like mine got the Milestar or something. I have Durros. I wonder why Keystone didn't stick to these. Mine seem OK but I have noticed stange looking swirley scratches on the sidewalls







, no idea what they are they don't look like cracks. Maybe my neighbors cats have been wetting their claws on then like a razor strap or something.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My dealer mentioned that Keystone is no longer putting Milestars on the new trailers and has switched to Duros now. I don't know if Duros are any good or not though, sorry.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've got Duro's as well. They worked fine on my PUP.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Keystone, as well as most, puts on the cheapest tires they can get. I just replaced our 1 year old Duros due to bad wear patterns. Duro said it was due to low tire pressure but that is not the case since I check the pressures before every trip. I even bought a small compressor just for the trailer. The new tires are Maxxus radials and they seam to be doing better. Also keep in mind that trailer Mfgs do not ballance tires before they go on the trailers. I do not know if it matters but it sure seams my new Maxxus radials do a better job rolling.

I think Duro makes a fine tire but the distributor that mounts the tire and then sells them to Keystone may have had the tires sitting around for a long while. Duro made it a point to tell me that they do not sell direct to Keystone.

I can tell you this. I am now a fan of radials and if you can afford them get rid of whatever factory tire you have.

KB


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I was happy with the Duros - put about 6,000 miles on them over a 12-month period.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the 5th season for our duro tires, they've got probably 20k miles on them. They are still in good shape but I will be replacing them next season since they will be about 6 years old.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had Duro tires (13" Load Range D) on my Coleman Pop-up. They lasted through five seasons and about 15,000 miles. I never covered them, but I did make sure that I had a wooden board under them during winter storage. (I've heard that concrete will contribute to early tire degradation, though I have no scientific proof.)

They wore evenly and never failed - even at 70-75 mph speeds on long days of driving (500-600 miles). I was happy with them and ordered a replacement set directly from Duro, who had them shipped directly to my door. (Coleman/Fleetwood does not sell replacement tires - just tire and rim assembly. Duh!







)

I was elated to see my 2007 Outback had Duros on it. We bought the Outback last August, so they were putting them on back then. We've only towed the Outback about 500 miles so far, on about six trips, and so far they look brand new.

That's my experience with them. If everything works well on this set of four, I'll probably replace them with Duros again.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have the Duros on our 04 and are entering our 4th season rolling on them. No trouble at all so far. However one of them is just stating to show signs of a crack between the sidewall and tread.

We'll finally replace them this year.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Duros here as well, no complaints..............yet!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Duros here, too.

As far as I can tell, there is no problem with them.

Mark


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

2nd set of Duros, first on the 21RS, I replaced them after about 15,000 miles and 3 years with Maxxis radials, which are great.
The second set came on the 25RS-S which are fine, only 1 year old, which I have now put on the 21RS and the Maxxis are now on the 25RS-S as I wanted Radials for the lower rolling resistance (better mileage).
No issues with the Duros, the first set are on my utility trailer and still going!

Dave


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

3 year old Duros here still look good.


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Our new 31KFW Has Duro Tires
H78-15ST, 8ply, 2540 lb Load

Look good................
Time will tell.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Our Roo also came with the duros. No prob thus far. On ours, the swirly marks are from rubbing a curb here and there. My biggest concern is that I am probably REALLY close to the load rating when I am fully loaded. For that reason I will move up to a D rated tire when these give up the ghost.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Duros on our 28 'Roo. No problems so far.
david


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Starting the second season with the stock Duros on my 27RSDS. They have about 7000 miles on them so far with no problems.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Ditto - 2nd season on Duro's and they still look good


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Starting our 4th season with our Duros's, although we did have a blowout last fall on the way to a rally in New Hampshire. I don't know what caused the blowout, as none of tires showed signs of uneven wear, or dry rot, and I check the pressures regularly. Maybe I hit something in the road.. who knows.

Anyway, I am planning on replacing them either this season or next anyway. Will probably switch to radials at that time.

Tim


----------



## Dutchy (Feb 19, 2004)

5th season with Duro tires, haven't had a problem problem todate. Check tires before every trip just be sure.

Jon


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Just changed out the Duros as they were still OEM tires, and we're planning a long trip. In this area our choices were basically Carlisle, or Carlisle. Guess what we now have?

I know, I know, that's easy! Carlisle. Will have to watch and see what these do.


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

We have the Duro's our our 07 28FRLS. Checked their web site, they've been in business since 1945 and do lots with tractor and trailers. US company. After reading the thread so far, we are pretty confident. We were planning on getting 16" Rims and replacing the tires with radials, but may wait and see.

Phil & Diann
07 F350 PSD
07 28 FRLS


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Our Sidney has 27RLSST225/75R15 8 ply 2540Lb Duro radials. So far so good.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

After 3 seasons with Duros, I noticed some dry rot. I never had a tire failure or any wear problems, though. I was able to get digital photos showing some minor dry rot on all 5 tires. Duro shipped 5 new tires to my door for only about $230. That's half of suggested retail and half the price I found locally. I understand that 3 or 4 years for trailer tires is the norm. I was pleased with Duro's claims department and the overall outcome. I expect to be OK for another 3 years.

I never heard about parking on concrete being an issue. I do park the Outback on concrete patio blocks just to make it level, maybe I shouldn't? My boat trailer spare tire, not a Duro, which has never touched the ground, is really rotted.

Steve


----------

